# the song in the new virgin mobile commercial



## Spankin Allison

Hi!
does someone knows what is the song and artist in the new virgin mobile commercial.
That goes -Mirroir,mirroir,on the wall.Who the greatest,of them all....Well you ARE...
Or something like that.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## jimihendrix

Veni Vidi Vici by Black Lips

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElUNziJVWgU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxUndFNsMdY


----------



## Spankin Allison

Nice!I really like the vibe of this song.Remind me some of early "Beck".


----------

